# Heating several small enclosures



## Reeves (Sep 29, 2005)

I keep all of my larger nymphs in gallon or half gallon size Rubbermaid storage containers. I was wondering if there's a way I can heat several of these containers (only for my more heat-sensitive species) at once besides heating the entire room. I was thinking of maybe placing a few in an empty aquarium and then applying a heatpad to the back of the aquarium. Would that be a good idea? Any other ideas?


----------



## Orin (Oct 17, 2005)

If you have a free closet (or small room space you could drop plastic sheeting from the ceiling) and use a space heater. Small space heaters are pretty good, just don't get a cheap one and don't put it near anything flammable.


----------



## Scaddadle (Oct 17, 2005)

I never tried it before, but I think should put in a heating rock(like the ones for reptiles)


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 17, 2005)

Instead of a heat mat, try a heat 'cable' or a heat 'strip'. It's what i use for hatchling snake and lizard enclosures. It makes it easy when you have only a few or many containers, they can be purchased in many lengths.


----------

